# I should have trusted my gut and went with NFP!



## Croc-O-Dile

I didn't want to go on the pill, or any chemically controlled birth control, because I have horrible reactions to my hormones being screwed with. I researched NFP and was going to go with that, but my mom emotionally forced me to take the pill. So I did. And I went in with positive thoughts, tried to embrace it, but I've now had my normally 5 day AF for 2 and a half weeks! And cramps that kill! Took myself off them yesterday. This is bull shit.


----------



## holly2234

Totally agree with you there. I took some pills after Erin was born and i bled for 5 weeks! Wouldnt ever go with hormonal BC again. Have got a copper IUD now.


----------



## lov3hat3

Ive been bleeding since ive been on the pill since Jamiee was about 6 weeks old, but not bad bleeding, took myself of them now its worse then ever. Whats NFP? lol probs a stupid question.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Natural Family Planning. It's all about knowing your cycle, using basal temp. To predict ovulation, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## lov3hat3

ohh right :dohh::haha:
sounds better then bleeding everyday :thumbup:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Exactly! My doctor was trying to push IUD on me but my family has very bad reactions from them. Talking radical hysterectomy type problems. So I'm highly against it. NFP really is the only logical choice coupled with condoms.


----------



## x__amour

I just decided to take out my IUD because I didn't want anything physically or chemically in me, kwim? So I definitely know where you're coming from! Sorry you're reacting badly to it, Ally! No one should make your birth control decisions for you! Hope it gets better! :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

That's unfair on you taking something you didn't want to:hugs:


----------



## cammy

My mum tried to force me to take the pill or have the mirena put in. I really didn't like the idea of either but I caved in and took took the pill but now Ive stopped, I really hate that I gave in to her.


----------



## Strawberrymum

I would do NFP and condoms


----------



## aidensxmomma

I plan on doing NFP/condoms once the baby is born. Hormonal birth control really messes with me. My family has all tried to talk me into going back on the pill or getting an IUD, but I have to deal with the crazy moods and bleeding from the hormones so they can shut their mouths. :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

I was going to have the injection....I dont know anymore.


----------



## kariannnee

I'm on the pill right now. I've been taking it for about 3 months. I'm bleeding probably once a week. It's not much but it still happens. I hate it. I'm going to go get an IUD. I had an appointment to go get one but a ton of crap came up and I couldn't go. So I continued with the pill just so I had something. I need to make a new appointment ASAP! Thanks for reminding me, I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## annawrigley

The pill's never been a problem for me but if its making you bleed that much then you made the right choice to come off it! I would def use condoms alongside the NFP though cos it can be kinda unreliable on its own x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

annawrigley said:


> The pill's never been a problem for me but if its making you bleed that much then you made the right choice to come off it! I would def use condoms alongside the NFP though cos it can be kinda unreliable on its own x

Yeah, I wouldn't trust myself enough to use NFP fully. I tried for once cycle and my body decided to ovulate early, which is when I got my :bfp: with my angel. 

My mom wasn't too happy about me coming off them, but when I told her how bad the bleeding was she was okay and even offered to take me to the doctor. I'm anemic, so heavy blood loss is a real problem for me.


----------



## mayb_baby

My implant gives me a 7day period every 2 weeks :cry: sooo sore and sooo gross


----------



## mayb_baby

Croc-O-Dile said:


> My mom wasn't too happy about me coming off them, but when I told her how bad the bleeding was she was okay and even offered to take me to the doctor. *I'm anemic, so heavy blood loss is a real problem for me*.

This is my problem but I don't trust any other contraceptive so IDK what to do, I don't want to be bad with my anemia again but don't want to risk a pregnancy so I'm just going to have to stay like this.
I was going to get the coil but due to having to get smears ever 6 months I really don't want anymore doctors poking about up there. :cry:
Sorry for my rant lol feeling a bit shit about this topic too


----------



## xsadiex

careful with natural family planning, I thought it was the best method ever....until I ovulated 2 weeks early and now I'm pregnant! Wouldn't change it for the world but will be trying the coil next time as you can't always rely on your body like clockwork. Good luck though, contraception is such a pain! I hated the pill too.


----------



## xsadiex

I will add that I didn't temp though, I took ovulation tests everyday instead. They never seemed to work doh!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I hope everything begins to subside soon :hugs: I am calling my doctor on Tuesday morning to get my Mirena IUD out. I've had it only for a month & I have had horrible cramps comparable to labor pains (not exaggerating) plus heavy bleeding all day every day .. it literally hasn't stopped. I don't even feel like myself. So I'm honestly done with birth control. I've tried 3 since having Brenna & all are epic fails. NFP + condoms for me, too! :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

Hopefully the choice you make now will be the best one!

So.. Does the pill mess up your body differently after having a baby?


----------



## Bexxx

lauram_92 said:


> Hopefully the choice you make now will be the best one!
> 
> So.. Does the pill mess up your body differently after having a baby?

I was wondering this too. It worked like a dream before (minus the wee blip with Isla!) So was hoping to go back on it at some point :wacko:


----------



## lucy_x

Awh :hugs: I loved my pill....But im not allowed back on them because of high BP. So i will be using NFP in the future... My gran used it and never got pregnant unintentinally :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont like hormonal BC either. I'd rather not mess with my fertility thank you! I'm a fan of condoms and spermicide. Not that I need either right now :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Desi's_lost said:


> I dont like hormonal BC either. I'd rather not mess with my fertility thank you! I'm a fan of condoms and spermicide. Not that I need either right now :haha:

:rofl: I feel ya, girl. If I get pregnant it's gonna be from 3D porn. (Please tell me other's have read that article? :haha:)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I dont like hormonal BC either. I'd rather not mess with my fertility thank you! I'm a fan of condoms and spermicide. Not that I need either right now :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I feel ya, girl. If I get pregnant it's gonna be from 3D porn. (Please tell me other's have read that article? :haha:)Click to expand...

XD nope, i havent! What article? 

Ps I love love love your ticker! :happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully the choice you make now will be the best one!
> 
> So.. Does the pill mess up your body differently after having a baby?
> 
> I was wondering this too. It worked like a dream before (minus the wee blip with Isla!) So was hoping to go back on it at some point :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah I was thinking the same! I want to go back on it, too scared to get the implant or the coil :L


----------



## vinteenage

Ugh. I hear you Ally.

I was fine on Depo since January but its recently decided to give me problems.

1) I missed a period July, I know it's normal but panic ensued.

2) My August period apparently decided to make up for it. I've had it for over a month (August 2nd to...September 5th and still going strong).

3) Fairly sure Im anemic from all the bleeding now as I cannot not be tired and cranky.

4) Before I had Finn I had really awful periods which had horrid back cramps for a couple days and one or two days of really bad stomach problems. These had left since I had Finn. Well, theyve returned. I've been in the bathroom a good 45 minutes every night for a week because my stomach hates me. 

I had an appt with the midwife for another injection on Friday. I have to reschedule anyway though and Im going to ask for a consultation with my midwife instead. 

Condoms are not a good option as they irritate a bladder problem I have. I don't want an IUD as we're looking to TTC in 1/2 years and it'd be a lot of money for short use. Looks like I'll be looking into a low dose pill.


----------



## annawrigley

Bexxx said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully the choice you make now will be the best one!
> 
> So.. Does the pill mess up your body differently after having a baby?
> 
> I was wondering this too. It worked like a dream before (minus the wee blip with Isla!) So was hoping to go back on it at some point :wacko:Click to expand...

Not for me, i've never had any problems with it x


----------



## kandbumpx

Ugh, I know how you feel, I had the implant in... Been bleeding now for 3 weeks. - It's not much, but it's pretty annoying!
I want to go back on the pill, but OH won't let me :/

I say go with what you want to do if you want to go with NFP, then do so :)


----------



## leoniebabey

i can totally relate i was on the depo but i decided to stop after it was giving me awful side effects


----------



## AriannasMama

I saw the article about the 3D porn :haha:.


----------



## x__amour

So did I! :rofl:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I did too. How pathetic can people get, really! Anyway, i hate birth control!! My first pill made me feel sick and pregnant, all the time, i wasted so much money on pee sticks, lol. The pill im on now isnt bad, other then the fact I just hate the idea of altering my body in general. Gah.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Desi's_lost said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I dont like hormonal BC either. I'd rather not mess with my fertility thank you! I'm a fan of condoms and spermicide. Not that I need either right now :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I feel ya, girl. If I get pregnant it's gonna be from 3D porn. (Please tell me other's have read that article? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> XD nope, i havent! What article?
> 
> Ps I love love love your ticker! :happydance:Click to expand...

It was a bogus article about a white woman who was married to a white man who was in the army and stationed over seas and she became pregnant and had a black baby. She said the father was the actor in the 3D porn she watched with her friends because it's the only black penis she's ever seen. :rofl:

And YES! 37 more days! WOO! :yipee:
You're still going, right?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I dont like hormonal BC either. I'd rather not mess with my fertility thank you! I'm a fan of condoms and spermicide. Not that I need either right now :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I feel ya, girl. If I get pregnant it's gonna be from 3D porn. (Please tell me other's have read that article? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> XD nope, i havent! What article?
> 
> Ps I love love love your ticker! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It was a bogus article about a white woman who was married to a white man who was in the army and stationed over seas and she became pregnant and had a black baby. She said the father was the actor in the 3D porn she watched with her friends because it's the only black penis she's ever seen. :rofl:
> 
> And YES! 37 more days! WOO! :yipee:
> You're still going, right?Click to expand...

LMAO understood. 
Ugh crap, when you say it like that makes me realize i dont have my costume set yet! Will hopefully be buying next week and yesssssss. I bought my ticket so I couldnt back out of it even if I wanted to later :haha: I gotta meet my future voice acting husband there. :kiss: :winkwink:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Desi's_lost said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I dont like hormonal BC either. I'd rather not mess with my fertility thank you! I'm a fan of condoms and spermicide. Not that I need either right now :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I feel ya, girl. If I get pregnant it's gonna be from 3D porn. (Please tell me other's have read that article? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> XD nope, i havent! What article?
> 
> Ps I love love love your ticker! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It was a bogus article about a white woman who was married to a white man who was in the army and stationed over seas and she became pregnant and had a black baby. She said the father was the actor in the 3D porn she watched with her friends because it's the only black penis she's ever seen. :rofl:
> 
> And YES! 37 more days! WOO! :yipee:
> You're still going, right?Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO understood.
> Ugh crap, when you say it like that makes me realize i dont have my costume set yet! Will hopefully be buying next week and yesssssss. I bought my ticket so I couldnt back out of it even if I wanted to later :haha: I gotta meet my future voice acting husband there. :kiss: :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oooh! What costume? I don't have the balls to cosplay (or the boobs either :haha:) But I did get a Lolita dress that I'm wearing. It's super cute, kinda reminds me of the maid from Big O. :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I dont like hormonal BC either. I'd rather not mess with my fertility thank you! I'm a fan of condoms and spermicide. Not that I need either right now :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I feel ya, girl. If I get pregnant it's gonna be from 3D porn. (Please tell me other's have read that article? :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> XD nope, i havent! What article?
> 
> Ps I love love love your ticker! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It was a bogus article about a white woman who was married to a white man who was in the army and stationed over seas and she became pregnant and had a black baby. She said the father was the actor in the 3D porn she watched with her friends because it's the only black penis she's ever seen. :rofl:
> 
> And YES! 37 more days! WOO! :yipee:
> You're still going, right?Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO understood.
> Ugh crap, when you say it like that makes me realize i dont have my costume set yet! Will hopefully be buying next week and yesssssss. I bought my ticket so I couldnt back out of it even if I wanted to later :haha: I gotta meet my future voice acting husband there. :kiss: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! What costume? I don't have the balls to cosplay (or the boobs either :haha:) But I did get a Lolita dress that I'm wearing. It's super cute, kinda reminds me of the maid from Big O. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hinata from Naruto :blush: she was like 12 in the first part so I don't have to worry about lack of boobage :haha: Oooo, i'm excited to see your dress!
 



Attached Files:







hinata.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0


----------

